# Has anyone had any luck painting coolers?



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

I have 2 Engel (similar to Yeti) coolers that I would like to paint to match the deck of my new boat. I am concerned that the paint will not adhere to the plastic. Has anyone done this successfully without the paint peeling off?


----------



## rhrncir (Jan 15, 2011)

I have painted a couple with good luck so far. Scuff it with grey scotchbrite and some abrasive paste (comet will work in place of). You will need to apply a plastic adhesion-promoter (DuPont Plas-Stick 2322s or2330s). Next you will have to apply a sealer and then your topcoat. If you feel uncomfortable with it take it to any quality automotive refinisher and they can help you out. Many automotive bumpers come bare plastic from the factory and must be prepped in a similar fashion.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Krylon fusion paint


----------



## JROD82 (Feb 8, 2013)

I used acetone to wipe mine down then painted with krylon for plastic.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Premier Signs and Graphics, Here in Corpus can wrap it any way you would like.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the type of paint and the steps required. I never even thought about using a wrap. I've got a couple of possibilities now.


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

*No way, no how*

finaddiction, have you been reading my mind?
Yes, I looked into it at length.
No, you cannot get a good paint job on a cooler that will last anytime.
Yes, I wanted to do the same thing. I researched the heck out it.
Found out the actual composition of the coolers' exteriors. 
Paint will not stick to them, I don't care what pre-treatment you do to the cooler. I don't care what paint it is, cooler exteriors are built to stay slick and clean, not to be painted.
That material is not meant to be painted, if it was, the manufacturers would be offering all sorts of fancy painted cooler, camouflaged, school emblems, etc.
Now, wrapping might work, but again it will probably not be permanent on a cooler. As soon as you wash and scrub it a few times, the edges will start going, soon it will be pealing off. sad2sm
But in search of the perfect boat, if you try it, let me know how it works out.


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

I used 3M Dinoc Carbon Fiber wrap with the promoter. I have scrubbed and pressure washed, and it has not lifted.

It's expensive, but it works well. You will need a Heat Gun to install it correctly.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't tried it but wonder if this would work
http://m.lifehacker.com/5962824/


----------



## SonnyT (Feb 20, 2006)

*Painted coolers*

Hey, just bought me a new black Majek Extreme and I had my Coolers sprayed with bedliner(black), they came out good. So long as you don`t pressure wash them with high pressure, they probably have different colors.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Check out this hand painted cooler.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Sonny,
I talked with a local Line-X applicator about having them spray their bedliner product on coolers. They said that in order to do it properly they would have to encapsulate the cooler INSIDE and out so that there would be no edges to lift. That was the only way they could be sure that the product didn't release from the plastic cooler. That's not an acceptable solution to me.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Try rustoleum spray for plastic


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Spot light,
No doubt that is a sharp looking paint job. Looking at he handles and lock, it appears to be a metal cooler.


----------



## mannyRGV (Apr 22, 2012)

I waiting for my boat to be completed and have looked into buying iceytek.com coolers which comes in various colors . I especially like their 120qt cooler that is divided inside for separating drinks-food or anything else -bait/catch etc 

There like yetis with colors


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Grizzly coolers come in a variety of colors and is comparable to yeti.


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

I painted one for my son in his College colors tried everything for plastic, not a darn thing holds to the new igloo coolers.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Do a wrap instead of paint. Probably much better adhesion, and more room for creativity.


----------

